# OT Thread



## sheefo13

Here we will talk about whatever and anything...


How bout those Chi Sox?


----------



## socco

**** the Chi Sox.


----------



## TheRoc5

Go Stros


----------



## JuX

socco said:


> **** the Chi Sox.


I call them Whiney Sux because they whines during the game vs. Twins where two of Morneau's HR was nullified.


----------



## sheefo13

So im the only one who likes the sox then? haha


----------



## sheefo13

So how many of u actually live in Minny? I know socco does.... I believee Superherbie does too. Other than that I think we are the only ones in minny?


----------



## JuX

I'm a Minnesota-born native livin' in TX.


----------



## sheefo13

Oh ic.... Anyone hear that the Lynx got the #1 pick??? Cool stuff.


----------



## JuX

They'll probably pick a guard..

BTW, congrats to the White Sox for their accomplishments that they struggled to make it successful for 88 years until last night.


----------



## sheefo13

AJ Perzinsyski wins a ring w/o the Twins. Just a little sad.


----------



## moss_is_1

damn whitesox..lol ah i dont really care im not a big fan of baseball....GO WOLVES


----------



## JuX

Is Vikings' season officially in jeopardy?


----------



## sheefo13

Maybe... Now we should get a high pick..

Its Halloween! And I am sitting here in class postin on BBB.net lol! This is great.


----------



## moss_is_1

its been in jeopardy..id say...not jeopardy...over...no more culpepper


----------



## JuX

3 ligaments, that was what I was not ready for. Triple OUCH!


----------



## moss_is_1

i guess it was actually like all the ligaments...i heard from someone on another site like every ligament...man that sucks


----------



## JuX

Sources like ESPN said Culpepper might be coming back for the start of next season. Should be good of a news for us, at least now.


----------



## sheefo13

Haha, but Tice got owned!!!!

Agent K man, you are posting a lot around here... On all the Minnesota boards.. You should get a Supporting membership. You get a bold name, pick whatever avatar u want that is 150x150 pixels, and ur own forum, just to name a few. Then u could qualify to be a mod. And it looks like the twins need one.. I got hookups lol.


----------



## JuX

Tice got own3d in the knee is the the best thing that ever happened for the Vikings this season. 

Thanks, sheefo, but I don't know because I gotta pay to be a supporting member,.


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Tice got own3d in the knee is the the best thing that ever happened for the Vikings this season.
> 
> Thanks, sheefo, but I don't know because I gotta pay to be a supporting member,.


Only 10 bucks for a full year... A full year!


----------



## socco

It's a good deal, really.


----------



## JuX

Hm, I'll put it into considerations, alright?


----------



## sheefo13

You are averaging about 11 posts a day!!! Thats more than me and socco combined! Socco might be a mod along with me here. I know htat me and socco have been members since 03, we had our off times too. But you are closing in on 500 posts, then soon enough 1,000. But I am thankful u will put this into consideration. You are a great poster man.
Same goes for Moss is 1. Your activity is boosted up as of late so why not? Same goes for the main event. I would say the same about superherbie, but he has sort of let off the posts as of late.


----------



## moss_is_1

thanks man..but im not sure if i was then id be here alot more..ill take it into consideration if agent k doesnt want to then i might but hes posting more than me right now so idk...


----------



## sheefo13

Well right now, we are in a race. I have set a goal that we have it to 9,500 posts before the Nuggets get to 9,000. It looked awfully bleak before, but we have really caught up.


----------



## JuX

Whoa, is it competetion or what?

Anyone planning to watch the MNF game tonight?


----------



## MightyMouse1984

yoooouuuuuuu caaaaannnnn puuuutttttt iiiiitttttt onnnnn thhhhheeee boooaaarrrdddd yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssssssssss

1998 yanks and 2005 chi sox = the best teams in recent mlb history 
go sox


----------



## JuX

Here's the newest supporting member.

I figured it wouldn't hurt trying it out for a year.


----------



## socco

:greatjob:


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Here's the newest supporting member.
> 
> I figured it wouldn't hurt trying it out for a year.



Haha finally!!!

Change your avatar to whatever you want now!!!


----------



## JuX

Haha, thanks.

I havent had the slighest ideas what i should put as my avatar.


----------



## JuX

I'll start off with the Big Ticket. Oh well


----------



## sheefo13

Anything is good... You will find this as being extremely fun lol. Now I guess you can see the last, I think 5 people that repped you too. You can ask for your own personal forum, you cna ask to be a mod in certain places, like the Twins forum if you want to try and build that up...


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah the Wolves board has past the Nuggets board in that race we were doing. Keep posting guys. So... Go Vikes! Good game beating the Pack on monday night.. I got so much ucash after we won!


----------



## JuX

Yep, and the Vikings are winning 4 in a row...

Brad Johnson: 4-0
Daunte Culpepper: 2-5


----------



## JuX

Twins has acquired Luis Castillo from the Marlins in the trade today, and you can go to the Twins forums if you like.

Hopefully Ryan will put more works later in the offseason.


----------



## sheefo13

Yeah I really cant be around for the next half week now or so since finals are coming up. Me missing so much time is just the preperation.... I take it a lot of u guys are having the same troubles?


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> Yeah I really cant be around for the next half week now or so since finals are coming up. Me missing so much time is just the preperation.... I take it a lot of u guys are having the same troubles?


How's the finals coming up?


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> How's the finals coming up?



Pretty lame. I got a Pre-Calc final that will take two hours, that covers 10 chapters... And the worst part is, it is from 4-6. I have like a 5 hour break between my high school classes and my college final.. I got a presentation done today though.


Anyone else dealing with the same problems as me? I think socco is.... But I think his finals are next week.


----------



## socco

First final is on Thursday. This time of the year sucks.


----------



## sheefo13

socco said:


> First final is on Thursday. This time of the year sucks.


I will agree with that statement. Socco, I usually do homework in "the cube" at Caffman union sometimes, maybne I will see you around there sometime. I usually am there till 11. But not until after winter break now.

BTW, my last final is Wednesday lol.


----------



## JuX

You're free!

BTW, I think it is best if someone sticky this thread so that way we can find this thread hassle-free.


----------



## moss_is_1

the party boat players charged are c-pep, moe williams, bryant mckinnie and smoot, they got off pretty easy id say


----------



## sheefo13

moss_is_1 said:


> the party boat players charged are c-pep, moe williams, bryant mckinnie and smoot, they got off pretty easy id say


Oh yeah I heard about that.... Lame. I think we lose though this week against the steelers since the boat drama is back.


Yeah I owned my pre calc final. One question killed me. Damn ambigous case of the Law of Sines. It started off with giving me the length of 3 sides and I had to find the 3 angles. Well... I used law of cosine to get the first and then Law of sines to get the rest. After finding the three angles, I added um up to check if I got 180 degrees... Well I didn't. So I thought about it and remembered her saying something about subtracting an angles from 180 when they don't add up to 180. So I did that to the corresponding angle of the longest side. I type it into my calculator and it gives me 170 for the sum of the angles. I am like great lemme start over. Then I was like I will add them up again and it gave me 180. So I was like oh well sounds good to me. That problem took me like 15-20 minutes. It was the last problem on the final too. If you guys remember or are taking pre calc, you will probably know what im talking about.
Now it is just a matter of catching up with my Stats crap. That class is really lame. Its an AP class in my high school, so they give you the AP at the end of the year instead of at the end of the semester.... Don't they get we forget everything by then??? Oh well.
After taking the damn final, i got home and had to shovel my driveway with the crazy amount of snow we have here in Minny. Then I said after im done I will go do homework and then go to 3 on 3 basketball. When I got to the end of the driveway, the plowers left me a huge pile of wet sticky snow... Took me like 45 minutes to actually get that part done. After I was done, it was time for 3 on 3.... Didn't get to do any stats homework

That was my day in a nutshell lol... A big nutshell.


I will sticky this. No problem. Nice avi there agent K, Barber has done great this season... Can't wait to see how Maroney does!


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> I will sticky this. No problem. Nice avi there agent K, Barber has done great this season... Can't wait to see how Maroney does!


Thanks again. I admit I never thought Barber would have a very good rookie season. Here's to hoping his future down the road in the NFL. I hope he'll turn into an elite running back like LT, Alexander, and co. I know my hope's extremely up for him, but I'm damn proud to be from where he is from.


----------



## SuperHerbie

Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukah!


----------



## JuX

SuperHerbie said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Hanukah!


Same thing to you and everyone else here at BBB.net!


----------



## moss_is_1

:curse: vikes are out of the playoff hunt


----------



## sheefo13

And I lost my fantasy football championship... If I won, I wouldve gotten $150.

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## sheefo13

Denver has passed our forum in posts and threads... Bummer. I don't know how, but they did. I am going to try and post a bunch in the next couple of days. Because this is the first time this has happened while I have been mod.


----------



## JuX

Kinda late for this, but hey happy new years!


----------



## JuX

Now, what do you think of this avatar?


----------



## moss_is_1

haha best avatar ive seen

nice to see him gone and childress in...wilf is making his mark on the team


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> haha best avatar ive seen
> 
> nice to see him gone and childress in...wilf is making his mark on the team


Thanks, but it will be around for a bit before I change it.


----------



## sheefo13

I laughed when I first saw it lol.


----------



## JuX

Sorry if it is a little bit off topic, but finally about time:









He finally gets a nice recognition, coming off from U of M.


----------



## moss_is_1

Agent K said:


> Sorry if it is a little bit off topic, but finally about time:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He finally gets a nice recognition, coming off from U of M.


whats that pic of? is it burleson or someone else


----------



## JuX

moss_is_1 said:


> whats that pic of? is it burleson or someone else


Yeah, Kevin Burleson- alum of U of M.

Not to mention his brother Nate is playing wide reciever for the Vikings


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Yeah, Kevin Burleson- alum of U of M.
> 
> Not to mention his brother Nate is playing wide reciever for the Vikings


Kevin will do good for like 1 year and then drop off like his brother. The only reason he is there is simply because the front office and coaching staff love U of M players.... Since some are from there. Grier is bound to be a Bobcat.


----------



## JuX

Oh yeah. I just completely forgot about the former U of M alumnus being in the Bobcats coaching staff.

And, oh isn't that nice we have completely taken the lead over Denver Nuggets in posts since the megatrade.


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K said:


> Oh yeah. I just completely forgot about the former U of M alumnus being in the Bobcats coaching staff.
> 
> And, oh isn't that nice we have completely taken the lead over Denver Nuggets in posts since the megatrade.



Haha yeah man, I was soooo happy when I saw that. We just got to keep it up with consistency now.


----------



## JuX

sheefo13 said:


> Haha yeah man, I was soooo happy when I saw that. We just got to keep it up with consistency now.


Props to us Wolves fans and you and of course, socco!


----------



## sheefo13

Thanks! Wolves board is rockin' right now!!!!!


----------



## Ruff Draft

Dingos ate my baby, and Marcus Banks is a stud.


----------



## sheefo13

And ur finally a supporting Member!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Ruff Draft

mwahahaha. Yeah I forgot it existed :-\ I will also be posting alot more now!

Rejoice!


----------



## sheefo13

Thats good to hear man!!!!111 Go wolves.


----------



## Ruff Draft

Yeah after tonights performance I am very very pleased with the new guys!!


and I just im'd sheefo!


----------



## JuX

Congrats, Xmatthewx!

Post it here often as you can!


----------



## socco

Woah, this is gonna take a while to get used to...


----------



## JuX

Yea, lol sorry.


----------



## socco

Naw, it's nice, just different.


----------



## JuX

It's just that I've grown tired of that old username.


----------



## Ruff Draft

So how did you guys go about getting those avatars? I wouldn't mind one like those of Mr. Banks.


----------



## sheefo13

Agent K lol! Can we have an explanation of the new username?!!!


----------



## JuX

A change of scenery, and I find words like that intruging. It is, to me lol.


----------



## JuX

XMATTHEWX said:


> So how did you guys go about getting those avatars? I wouldn't mind one like those of Mr. Banks.


I got it from? Naw, I made it myself.

I don't know about others, tho.


----------



## JuX

Any of you guys had a good weekend recently?


----------



## socco

No. You?


----------



## JuX

Yeah, I had a lot of blasts.


----------



## JuX

About time! I finally got my own personal forum, it's called Juxtapos'd. 

:banana: :cheers: :clap:


----------



## shookem

Hey guys,

I recently became a mod over in the NHL forum and would like to invite everyone to stop in and chat some hockey!

This is a very exciting time in the season with playoffs just around the corner, some teams are clawing their way in, while others seem to be packing it in early.

Anyways, we're trying to re-vamp the NHL forum, we know it's been a little rough going in the past, but we're going to make it rock.

We'll have fresh content daily, links to the info you need to know and special section dedicated the NHL stars of tomorrow! 

Minny knows hockey, the NHL forum needs Minny fans!

Check it out today!
http://www.basketballboards.net/for...splay.php?f=538

Check out the 10,000 Ucash Hockey Trivia Challenge!

Just addded Hockey Questions thread


----------



## JuX

Congrats about being a mod.

Knowing that I am originally from the state where hockey exceeds, but I never take an interest in it. I'm so sorry but I'm glad about the forum being re-vamped, up and running again.


----------



## moss_is_1

Florida won tonight....
What you guys think bout' the tourney pretty crazy..


----------



## Avalanche

moss_is_1 said:


> Florida won tonight....
> What you guys think bout' the tourney pretty crazy..


you ruined it! i was gonna go home and watch it after work!!!
lol jus playin

result didnt mean much to me, i was actually backing LSU

how did noah look in the final?


----------



## moss_is_1

Avalanche said:


> you ruined it! i was gonna go home and watch it after work!!!
> lol jus playin
> 
> result didnt mean much to me, i was actually backing LSU
> 
> how did noah look in the final?


Idk, I didn't watch, but from the Box he had like 16 pts I think, and 5 blocks in the 1st half!


----------



## moss_is_1

Anyone keeping a track of Bracey in the D-league?
Check out his last game...23 pts 8 rebounds 3 assists..looking nice-lets call him up and start him :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche

they should have brought him up when they released frahm..
even if its just to give him some garbage minutes.
he's got some talent and it may be worth seeing if he can hold his own in the L, if he looks good then the PG position may not be a major concern over the offseason (well apart from trying to get rid of our ****y ones, jaric and hudson)


----------



## JuX

It's nice to see those post numbers here compared to Denver's. They got the better record, but hey we have the better forum. LOL.


----------



## sheefo13

Well I have been posting a bit lately, just cuz it is spring break so I am going to try and start posting more oftern, even though I work 20+ hours a week now at Circuit City.


----------



## moss_is_1

Ah I'm a little sore lately...F'ed up my ankle the other night...


----------



## JuX

playing hoops?


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> playing hoops?


Yep, lol I found out it's not broken at least, but they aren't really sure what is wrong with it all I know is it's painful.


----------



## JuX

That happens. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## JuX

I know this might be too early, but what's your plan for the summer?


----------



## sheefo13

I bought a reebok McCants home jersey yesterday for my bday lol! I am sooo happy


----------



## moss_is_1

Juxtaposed said:


> I know this might be too early, but what's your plan for the summer?


Nothing much, just gonna work a little haha, and chill, coming up on my last week of school!

Sheefo: Sweet on the Jersey man, how have finals been?


----------



## JuX

How's your summer going, moss?


----------



## Avalanche

-double post-


----------



## Avalanche

damn u guys and your summer... its winter here and its freezing *** .
OT. i just got a girlfriend lol


----------



## Avalanche

2000th post :cheers:


----------



## JuX

101th post of this thread... 

Living in Australia, how do you like it?


----------



## socco

Work sucks.

That is all.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> 101th post of this thread...
> 
> Living in Australia, how do you like it?


Australias awesome to be honest man...
generally everyone here is just really chilled out, good cities, good people.... cant complain.


----------



## JuX

Avalanche said:


> Australias awesome to be honest man...
> generally everyone here is just really chilled out, good cities, good people.... cant complain.


Sounds awesome. You're rather being a NBA fan than those leagues in Australia?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Sounds awesome. You're rather being a NBA fan than those leagues in Australia?


definately man, the league here is terrible to be honest... my training squad for nationals actually beat one of the league teams. i dont enjoy watching games where half the guys i can actually outplay lol.
i used to be really interested in it, had a team for my state and went to every game, sat on the bench and trained with the team, they moved somewhere else, lost contact with most of them and now wouldnt even know the first thing about it.
love the NBA, always have.
headin over to the u.s next year so ill see how life over there is compared to here :cheers:


----------



## JuX

Yea, the Australian leagues are not as good as this athletically and professionally, and what makes you to come here to the United States next year?


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Yea, the Australian leagues are not as good as this athletically and professionally, and what makes you to come here to the United States next year?


there are some pretty good players here, its just the system itself makes a lot of young talent go to waste, nad just rely on the boring veteran players.... most of our best athletes are involved in other major sports here anyway.
man just headin there cause i can... might head to spring break n use the accent on girls lol, probably comin over for bout 2 months... get to some nba games, maybe even an nbdl try out, travel around party every second night.... spend every cent ive ever earned lol.
4 ish of my boys headin over with me so should be a hell of a trip.
anywhere in particular recommended?


----------



## JuX

Los Angeles, New York, Miami - it's going to be expensive. If you wanted to see KG, then come to the Twin Cities.


----------



## Avalanche

Juxtaposed said:


> Los Angeles, New York, Miami - it's going to be expensive. *If you wanted to see KG, then come to the Twin Cities*.


no doubt man, definately makin it to a wolves game.
and yeah its gonna be expensive, but hey if your gonna do it, do it right...
also got a mate in new york signed with the mets... so we're gonna meet up with him while we're there which should be awesome


----------

